# Praxis-Schulungen Profibus und AS-Interface



## IVG Göhringer (17 September 2010)

Guten Tag, 

Feldbussysteme wie Profibus und AS-Interface bilden das zentrale 
Nervensystem moderner Automatisierungsanlagen. Der zuverlässige 
Datenaustausch zwischen den Komponenten ist deshalb von 
elementarer Bedeutung. Den meisten Aufwand in der Praxis verur-
sachen sporadische Störungen, die scheinbar ohne Grund auftreten 
und dann wieder weg sind. 

Genau hier setzen die Schulungen von IVG Göhringer an. Sie lernen 
neben den physikalischen Grundlagen verschiedene Mess- und Test-
verfahren, um Fehler und Problemstellen im Bussystem zu beseitigen. 
Auch mögliche Ursachen wie Fehler in der Installation, Verschleiß oder 
Korrosion werden ausführlich besprochen. Die neuen Kenntnisse werden 
in praktischen Übungen vertieft. 

Die Experten von IVG Göhringer haben über 10 Jahre Erfahrung mit der 
Diagnose, Analyse und Optimierung von Bussystemen. Das ermöglicht 
die erfolgreiche Vermittlung von praxisorientierten Kenntnissen, welche 
für Sie als Teilnehmer unmittelbar von Nutzen sind. 

Die nächsten Termine sind vom 08.11. bis 12.11.2010 und vom 16.11. bis 
18.11.2010 in Holzgerlingen. Das gesamte Schulungsprogramm finden Sie 
direkt unter *http://www.i-v-g.de*.







Hans-Ludwig Göhringer erklärt Schulungsteilnehmern anhand 
praktischer Beispiele, welche Ursachen Störungen auf dem 
Profibus haben können.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Hans-Ludwig Göhringer


----------

